# Clearly an untrainable breed



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey at an agility trial last month...

"Here are more pics from last month's trial. Mind you, his belly and 2 front legs are shaved...can you tell?









Mikey, I swear you only have to jump 8 inches...









Intense worker or what? How cool is this caught between my legs?









Later in the day slowing down but happy as a lark."


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you so much for posting those truly gorgeous photos.... It isn't often that we have an opportunity to see such a beautiful Maltese in the middle of enjoying himself so much... wow!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh wow.

i love him love him LOVE HIM









what a gorgeous dog as im sure you know









that middle pic is amazing


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

That is fantastic..... and to think I am having trouble teaching Keeko to use the cat door. whats your secret. LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@May 7 2005, 10:26 PM
> *way to go Mikey, he loves it doesnt he
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mikey jumps 8 inches. He can easily jump 12 but I refuse to jump him at that height. There is no reason. He can run performance in USDAA and jump 8 instead. He doesn't compete much anyways. 

Mikey is fine with the chute. He's a little slow with it, but steady and pushes right through. I'm quite proud of his teeter. A lot of little dogs are very slow on it but he runs to the end and waits...it's a lovely teeter. 

Thanks for the compliments! He's a hoot to work with and he really loves it when he's well enough to run.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Fabulous pics! Fabulous dog!!







What fun the two of you must have. Very cool, Mikey!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

That is a beautiful maltese in action. Great photos. You're right, the concentration on his little face says it all. Clearly he loves doing this.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's awesome!!!! Mikey is such a gorgeous little guy!!!! Those are great pics, thanks for sharing!!!!  He looks like he's having a blast!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

That's wonderful. He looks like he is having so much fun. I would love to get chelsey and Chester in agility. Does any one have any information on it for Mississauga or oakville Ontario.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

JMM, Thanks for sharing, he looks fabulous and is obviously having so much fun!

Maltese parents, I encourage you to take your furbabies to agility classes...they are so much fun! For those of you who have hyperintense Maltese like Sylphide, it's an excellent way to channel their energy and gives them so much confidence!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Mikey at an agility trial last month...
> 
> I saw the hard workin picture on another site, and didn't think a picture could get any better until I saw the third one here. Your little man is stunning. I really think that is magazine material. I hope you have many more years with him.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't get the title of this thread. Was that sarcasm?









Mikey looks gorgeous! Like a supermodel!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How beautiful....ummm...errr..."Handsome!" Mikey is!!!







That truly looks like LOADS of fun!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL Yes the title was sarcastic. 

Marilyn, Mikey has lovely weaves. I free shaped them with the clicker and to speed him up worked on throwing a baggie of food (he doesn't work well with toys). He has nice quick, but precise weaves. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG!! He is Absolutely GORGEOUS!! He looks so wonderful running and jumping with all that hair! You can't even tell he's shaved! He is truly beautiful.









-c


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Mikey is grogeous!! Amazing pictures!!

We were actually planning to take Miko to agillity classes (found an instructor and almost scheduled it) when we found out about his luxating patellas. So we have postponed it for a while (at least until he completely recovers from surgery).


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Very cool! and of course Mikey looks great doing it


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Mikey is BEAUTIFUL!
















I just have one question... doesnt he get matted while running around?????????!!  I HATE MATTS! I SHAVED kodies hair off this past week...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mikey looks fabulous! I had no idea that he was still doing agility. For some reason I thought he'd had to retire because of his health.

How is his health these days? He looks like he feels wonderful!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mikey is a truley beautiful and happy guy!! Thanks so much for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Wonderful Pictures...thanks so much for sharing the joy!

S


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Mikey is gorgeous! You cant tell he is shaved in those photos. I am so glad he is doing well


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Gorgeous Malt! Thank you for sharing. I had wanted to start agility training for my 3, I wasn't sure they would enjoy it. After seeing how happy your dog looks I know they will love it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 9 2005, 08:03 AM
> *Mikey looks fabulous! I had no idea that he was still doing agility. For some reason I thought he'd had to retire because of his health.
> 
> How is his health these days? He looks like he feels wonderful!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61015*


[/QUOTE]

Marj,

Mikey very rarely runs any more, though he likes to go out with me when I run other dogs. He mostly just sleeps. He had an endoscopy and liver biopsy repeated last month. We just got the liver biopsy results and now have to go to Cornell next week to see Dr. Center, guru of liver disease. He is eating about once a day. We just keep plodding along trying to keep him comfortable and happy. 

His ALT has not gone down significantly since his last hospitalization a few weeks ago. It concerns me that things are permanently impacting him...over the last 2 years he has progressively gotten worse instead of better. I can't believe he's 5! Every day now is a blessing.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

JMM, Thank you for sharing those wonderful pictures. Mickey is so handsome.HJe looks so happy. I love the hair


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

JMM I too saw the one thru your legs on the other site. I like the last one! Such a happy little face. Reading your answer about his recent health makes me cry. You and he are so brave! I morn over Frosty at 13+ having health issues now and just wanting to sleep........He's had 13 healthy years! I can't imagine how sad it would be having a gorgeous baby like Mikey being so sick at 5. Bless you for his wonderful care. You and he keep up the good work!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry Mikey is struggling so with his medical issues. It just doesn't seem fair that so many of these wonderful dogs must cope with chronic health problems. Being only 5 makes it so much worse. At least Lady was healthy for her first 5 years.

I will keep both of you in my prayers that the vet at Cornell has some answers for you.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kimmie_@May 7 2005, 08:44 PM
> *That is fantastic..... and to think I am having trouble teaching Keeko to use the cat door. whats your secret.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60806*


[/QUOTE]
:lol: I'm with you kimmie Summer's really good somedays and others forget it she's like a CAT I'm not interested









And JMM he looks great


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

He is so beautiful!!! I am hoping that Lacey gets to that level. As it is we are going back to training to reinforce what she has learned. Lacey needs something to do...she racetracks all over the house. Won't let her outside right now with all of the coyotes in my area. Last week a coyote took a maltese right out of someones yard. The owner was about 6 feet away and the coyote just came and snatched it. We hear them at night.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

laceys mom~ thats scary! keep her safe







i know you will


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@May 11 2005, 08:38 PM
> *Last week a coyote took a maltese right out of someones yard.  The owner was about 6 feet away and the coyote just came and snatched it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61717*


[/QUOTE]
Can you just imagine that... I would be traumatized beyond words... that is just horrible, horrible, horrible!!!!!

What part of the country do you live in?


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Those are great pictures and he looks like he is having a blast


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 11 2005, 10:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you just imagine that... I would be traumatized beyond words... that is just horrible, horrible, horrible!!!!!

What part of the country do you live in?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61737
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh my gosh, how horrible







I would also be traumatized -- I feel so bad for those people


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I know this is an old thread. A recent reference to Mikey had me tripping down memory lane ..... 

Your Mikey was such a special boy Jackie, and everytime I read your 'dust mops with drive' sig, I think of him :wub: 

I just LOVE these pictures! What a special little guy!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I know little Mikey went to the bridge not too long after these pictures were taken, he was such a brave little man :wub: 

Your little Mikey, along with your dedication, motivates me to 'crack the whip' on MYSELF, to get my 2 little boogers into shape, and to teach them some manners!! You really are an inspiration Jackie! Thanks for all you do here on SM :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love looking at those photos of Mikey...

I wish some of those who posted on this thread were still participating on SM...it made me remember the "good ol' days"


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just came across this thread and was admiring your gorgeous, gorgeous Mikey.........It just killed me to know that he passed away after these pics were taken. I am so sorry.........I absolutely adore the last picture. What a smiling little boy with the beautiful coat!!!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@May 7 2005, 10:26 PM
> > *way to go Mikey, he loves it doesnt he
> >
> > What height do you jump him at?  when Digby was doing agility I had her at 6 inch jump height
> > ...


Mikey jumps 8 inches. He can easily jump 12 but I refuse to jump him at that height. There is no reason. He can run performance in USDAA and jump 8 instead. He doesn't compete much anyways. 

Mikey is fine with the chute. He's a little slow with it, but steady and pushes right through. I'm quite proud of his teeter. A lot of little dogs are very slow on it but he runs to the end and waits...it's a lovely teeter. 

Thanks for the compliments! He's a hoot to work with and he really loves it when he's well enough to run.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Cool pics and great to show how happy these little ones are in agility/obedience training! What a beauty! 

Cyndi


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Seeing this thread bought tears to my eyes knowing how smart and bright, yet so sick he was. He was so beautiful.
What an inspiration is is to see such a wonderful little boy doing such amazing things. 
Just know that he's got plenty of great company at the rainbow bridge, hopefully he's teaching my Mo a couple of great things.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Continue to R.I.P. dear Mikey. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mikey :aktion033: YEAH FOR YOU! :smilie_daumenpos: 

Wow he looks great! :chili: Way to go.

Thank you for sharing such great photos with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

JMM, not only is he beautiful, but impressive! Those pictures are absolutely inspiring! Great job!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have to chime in what a beautiful boy Mikey was and how thankful I am for everything Jackie does for us on this forum. Now I can't wait to see Soda in action....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How gorgeous is Mikey?!! In a million years, you'd never know that little beauty is not well. God bless Mikey.


----------

